# How Close Are You To Leaving?



## Crazyface (Feb 9, 2017)

When I joined my club, it had the best greens I've ever seen. Gradually over the years they've got worse, although we had a good year last year (greens wise). It's a beautiful setting, with some spectacular hole BUT, the back nine is "on a flood plane" and this is getting used as the excuse why the back nine is, not to put too finer point on it, a swamp, all year. Drains were put in by Severn Trent when they put a huge pipe in though the course ( before I joined) and it was superb, even after rain. But now? Shocking. Most of the time through the winter we're only on the front nine, and mostly on temps. The river burst it's banks two weeks ago and some of the large swap bits drained away?????? This was put down to the flood water "maybe" unblocking the drains. But no one will investigate this! I'm the comp sec I got dumped with it last year so am now more involved and want to see the course back to how it was but I am being frustrated by other committee members not being very communicative. Thing are being done to the course, but not the things that meed sorting, like the drainage. 
So, do I hang in there? The members are great!!!! Or do I leave? My current thinking is to hang on one more year.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm 1 month and 20 days away from leaving. Going to a muni to keep my handicap and will just be playing scratch open comps around the country with the money I'm saving 

The green staff where I'm leaving are not managed and will do the absolute bare minimum they can get away with.


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2017)

I come off the committee at the AGM next month, expect I will keep my membership until the end of summer and then reassess but be very surprised if Im still there this time next year.

Course took a big step backwards last year and pretty fed up with some of the stuff going on behind the scenes. Where I go is a far harder question to answer (especially if still living in Milton Keynes, hopefully we'll be on the move again!)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 9, 2017)

The key thing to think about is where will you go to. If you have a good alternative then jump ship. If the alternatives are not so great then maybe give it one more year. If it is still the same then you are almost forced into moving. The only thing you don't want to do is cut off your nose etc. Take a deep breathe and think it through.

I find it is like doubting your putter or driver. Once you have doubts in your head you are more likely than not to move. It just nags away at you.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 9, 2017)

Done, gone... I left about two months ago. When I first joined and for a number of years the place just got better and better and it was a great cost/atmosphere/condition club. I felt that we then stood still for a while and started to move backwards.

I have to say, some of this was also about my lack of interest.

I don't have a plan but I have looked at Centurion, Ashridge and Berkhamsted but ended up making no decision. I could end up at a little 9 hole 4 mins from my house so that I can have a bit of fun and not be a missing father for this period of my life. That said, as soon as the little one shows any interest at all I will be on it like white on rice.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I find it is like doubting your putter or driver. Once you have doubts in your head you are more likely than not to move. It just nags away at you.
		
Click to expand...


Ye, I have been looking at Scotty`s.... My poor Edel is... I duno what it is...


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2017)

i did think about i briefly, as the fee's have gone up by almost 50% since i joined. i was way too cheap to start with for a top 100 course. but i con't see the increase slowing down any time soon. Yes its way cheaper than down south. Money isn't a problem for me but once it gets to Â£1000 it will be double what most other clubs charge. 

but it is the best course with the best greens ad you can pretty much play when you like.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 9, 2017)

I left one of my clubs, just couldn't justify two memberships when I'm about to take on a much bigger mortgage. Trouble is no club round here really seems to tick all the boxes for me so it's always a compromise.

The new house is nearer to a different course as well so I'll be having a serious think about joining there in the future. Different set of trade offs though.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 9, 2017)

I love everything about my place, but would have left this year if nothing were done about a couple of handicap cheats.

Thankfully they were dealt with and they're upset enough over it to not renew this year, so I'll be staying put.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 9, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			i did think about i briefly, as the fee's have gone up by almost 50% since i joined. i was way too cheap to start with for a top 100 course. but i con't see the increase slowing down any time soon. Yes its way cheaper than down south. Money isn't a problem for me but once it gets to Â£1000 it will be double what most other clubs charge. 

but it is the best course with the best greens ad you can pretty much play when you like.
		
Click to expand...

Without getting into a rating Nairn discussion, what are they saying they spend it on? They charge fees on a par with Dornoch and slightly less than CS, but I can imagine that they are charging 2-4 times what other local private courses are. 

Nairns greens were the best when I played it, so do they keep twice the green staff that other local courses do, have they re-designed some holes, built a clubhouse extension, or anything else that justifies the large hike on what you were paying 3-4 years ago.

I can imagine that its bearable if lots of the above have happened, and may even be a short term measure, but if carries on at that rate it can be unaffordable. Have the members kicked up a fuss at AGM's etc

I know some local courses here such as S and A and West lancs have had 5 year "building levies" of say Â£100 a year on top of the annual fees, but that is for a fixed term and for a particular benefit (brand new clubhouse, or major extension).


----------



## Grieve14 (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm leaving in the next month purely due to boredom of the same course for the last 18 months.

How long have you all been with your current clubs? Does it not get boring and repetitive playing the same track year after year after year?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Without getting into a rating Nairn discussion, what are they saying they spend it on? They charge fees on a par with Dornoch and slightly less than CS, but I can imagine that they are charging 2-4 times what other local private courses are. 

Nairns greens were the best when I played it, so do they keep twice the green staff that other local courses do, have they re-designed some holes, built a clubhouse extension, or anything else that justifies the large hike on what you were paying 3-4 years ago.

I can imagine that its bearable if lots of the above have happened, and may even be a short term measure, but if carries on at that rate it can be unaffordable. Have the members kicked up a fuss at AGM's etc

I know some local courses here such as S and A and West lancs have had 5 year "building levies" of say Â£100 a year on top of the annual fees, but that is for a fixed term and for a particular benefit (brand new clubhouse, or major extension).
		
Click to expand...

from what i can see, its a money no object when i comes to equipment.  we Bought a Graden Machine rather than rent it which i though would be a better, considering it gets used once a year at most and it was an expensive bit of kit. just spent a few 100K on new greens keepers sheds.  Then this year a rough cutter and bailer. which is an expensive bit of farm machinery we could have hired.

but the biggest is the continued 80K loss on the bar and catering.. every year.

a few guys tried to get the membership fee discussed at the AGM, but the committee is a bit of a clique and it was just passed without any acknowledgment of it... same as the year before


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2017)

Happy with the direction of things at my place.  Lots of new initiatives in last two years.

> free balls for our practice ground (that we don't have to collect); 
> three bay 'rainy day' cover to one side of our practice ground;
> 3-player revetted-face practice bunker
> state of the art indoor swing studio; 
> completely refurbished and extended pro shop;
> new hot drinks/soup area to side of main lounge; 
> on-line competition entry booking; 
> forward tees installed for young juniors;
> thriving junior academy (last Sat saw 27 under 10s on our chipping and putting ground)
> brilliant food and a great bar and dining room team (and it makes a good profit)
> thriving social side (i'm in our choir  )
> minimal increase in subs this year - though a Â£40 levy added for course improvements.
> membership full
> plans for later this year to start on build of a 4 hole Par 3 course on our practice ground
> work to start on a new toilet block and facility for setting up BBQs etc between 11th green and 12th tee.  (not a full half way house)

Downside? - our Saturday am roll-up has become too popular with existing and new members - nearly 40 of us last Saturday,

There are a lot of very good tracks in Surrey/Hants borders area so we have to compete very hard.  And we seem to be doing that pretty well.  This year sees my 14yrs at the club.  Soon part of the furniture.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 9, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			from what i can see, its a money no object when i comes to equipment.  we Bought a Graden Machine rather than rent it which i though would be a better, considering it gets used once a year at most and it was an expensive bit of kit. just spent a few 100K on new greens keepers sheds.  Then this year a rough cutter and bailer. which is an expensive bit of farm machinery we could have hired.

but the biggest is the continued 80K loss on the bar and catering.. every year.

a few guys tried to get the membership fee discussed at the AGM, but the committee is a bit of a clique and it was just passed without any acknowledgment of it... same as the year before
		
Click to expand...

How many members do you have, on average?

You need to get a cabal, to take on the clique.:thup:


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Done, gone... I left about two months ago. When I first joined and for a number of years the place just got better and better and it was a great cost/atmosphere/condition club. I felt that we then stood still for a while and started to move backwards.

I have to say, some of this was also about my lack of interest.

I don't have a plan but I have looked at Centurion, Ashridge and Berkhamsted but ended up making no decision. I could end up at a little 9 hole 4 mins from my house so that I can have a bit of fun and not be a missing father for this period of my life. That said, as soon as the little one shows any interest at all I will be on it like white on rice.
		
Click to expand...

have to laugh, he chooses this year to put the price up too, not a huge amount but enough to smart considering the current condition


----------



## GB72 (Feb 9, 2017)

I left in November, liked the course I was playing at but had grown to realise that it was not a place that I enjoyed playing golf, it represented everything I disliked about the game. I had basically become a car park golfer despite not wanting to be one. Not picked up my clubs since but will start looking for a new place properly once the 6 nations is over and my weekends are more free.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			> thriving social side (i'm in our choir  )
		
Click to expand...

Haha excellent


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			Haha excellent
		
Click to expand...

Good eh?  There are more than two dozen of us.  I just make a loud and low noise.

And we also (the members) annually put on a show - 3 performances to an audience of about 120 at a time.  Write it, songs, comedy skits, scenery, props, music, lighting, production.

All for the Captain's Charity


----------



## GreggerKBR (Feb 9, 2017)

I was really close, had an intro round planned at a new club etc.
Was just so annoyed that the course had gotten worse after they changed from 36 holes to 27 in order to free up budget and resources to improve the course.  The greens were rubbish.

Then I went back for a round mid January and the course was actually okay, 
Importantly the team had cleared loads of areas to improve sunlight etc. They'd stuck drainage into a green that was struggling etc.
After a good 2015 and poor summer 2016 it was better than the previous winter comparatively.

I've decided to stay on as it works for me and my partner.  She's happy enough there.  
And we can take the dog there and use gym/spa area as well.
And I'm sure there are some trophies that need to get in my cabinet!


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 9, 2017)

Happy with where I am at the moment. Have been there for about 5 seasons and things have been improving. The overall course condition is better. Practice facilities although not great have improved. Have a great bunch of guys that I can get games with and the comps are generally well attended. 

The only issue I have is that there are not enough comps available. I would like to see more but I suppose it is maybe suitable for  the majority of the membership. 

I have no plans to leave anytime soon and wouldn't want to as it is one of the better clubs in the area.


----------



## El Diablo (Feb 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Happy with the direction of things at my place.  Lots of new initiatives in last two years.

> free balls for our practice ground (that we don't have to collect); 
> three bay 'rainy day' cover to one side of our practice ground;
> 3-player revetted-face practice bunker
> state of the art indoor swing studio; 
> completely refurbished and extended pro shop;
> new hot drinks/soup area to side of main lounge; 
> on-line competition entry booking; 
> forward tees installed for young juniors;
> thriving junior academy (last Sat saw 27 under 10s on our chipping and putting ground)
> brilliant food and a great bar and dining room team (and it makes a good profit)
> thriving social side (i'm in our choir  )
> minimal increase in subs this year - though a Â£40 levy added for course improvements.
> membership full
> plans for later this year to start on build of a 4 hole Par 3 course on our practice ground
> work to start on a new toilet block and facility for setting up BBQs etc between 11th green and 12th tee.  (not a full half way house)

Downside? - our Saturday am roll-up has become too popular with existing and new members - nearly 40 of us last Saturday,

There are a lot of very good tracks in Surrey/Hants borders area so we have to compete very hard.  And we seem to be doing that pretty well.  This year sees my 14yrs at the club.  Soon part of the furniture.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, coming down for a chat next week - not fully decided yet.

How long does it take from pitching up to teeing off Saturday morning ?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2017)

Left. Effectively
Still a member until April but new membership has begun, paid up until April 2018 so getting 3 months free..
Obvious reason is the encroaching HS2 debacle.
If HS2 wasn't happening, money would been invested in the course and it would have flourished as it did before and thoughts of leaving wouldn't be had.
But you can understand the owners not investing
Quality of the course has been declining year on year and now the membership year has changed to Apr - Dec, it implies they can't guarantee anything after that....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2017)

Garush34 said:



			Happy with where I am at the moment. Have been there for about 5 seasons and things have been improving. The overall course condition is better. Practice facilities although not great have improved. Have a great bunch of guys that I can get games with and the comps are generally well attended. 

The only issue I have is that there are not enough comps available. I would like to see more but I suppose it is maybe suitable for  the majority of the membership. 

I have no plans to leave anytime soon and wouldn't want to as it is one of the better clubs in the area.
		
Click to expand...

...and I'm just loving your subs


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2017)

El Diablo said:



			Sounds good, coming down for a chat next week - not fully decided yet.

How long does it take from pitching up to teeing off Saturday morning ?
		
Click to expand...

If you come for the 8am roll-up it's not long I think.  Likewise the midday one.   

The 10:30am one is the busy one - and it's the one the club likes to get new members into straight away as they get to play with, and know, lots of members very quickly - it is a totally random draw.  Also means newbies know from the word go plenty of folks to join up with for comps during the year.  If you need an early tee because you have another engagement or need to get home for some reason you can ask and you'll be allocated one.  Otherwise we all just take our chances.  

We register by 10:15am and make the draw immediately.  Tee off from 10:30am.  We are averaging about 6 groups of four balls at the moment - though we had 10 last weekend (a record).  For six groups last tee off will be about 11:10am.   We tee off 1st as soon as group in front is clear - and rounds take about 3.75-4hrs.  If you are an early group you don't have to wait until all are in unless you want to - or if you think you may have won 

As we get more late afternoon light, the clocks go forward and the comps kick in, the roll-up usually gets less subscribed as folk play matches and others choose to tee off later.  If numbers keep high we will consider how we reorganise it.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 9, 2017)

I could not be further from leaving my golf club.  I love the place.  Magnificent course, wonderful club, lovely people and it is one of my favourite places to spend my time.

I cannot envisage me leaving.  I think the only possible reason to do so would be ill health or re-location and touch wood, neither of these are on the cards.


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 9, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Ye, I have been looking at Scotty`s.... My poor Edel is... I duno what it is...
		
Click to expand...

Ha.. I've just dumped my edel and gone back to an odyssey ... what club were you at ?


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 9, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Ha.. I've just dumped my edel and gone back to an odyssey ... what club were you at ?
		
Click to expand...


Have you, damn.... that's not helping at all!! 

I was at AVGC for about 7 or 8 years.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2017)

Snelly said:



			I could not be further from leaving my golf club.  I love the place.  Magnificent course, wonderful club, lovely people and it is one of my favourite places to spend my time.

I cannot envisage me leaving.  I think the only possible reason to do so would be ill health or re-location and touch wood, neither of these are on the cards.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the pictures you put up on Twitter I can see why you would love , looks a stunning course. There was a down hole Par 3 you showed that looked beautiful and seemed similar to the one on the dukes but longer.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 9, 2017)

fundy said:



			have to laugh, he chooses this year to put the price up too, not a huge amount but enough to smart considering the current condition
		
Click to expand...


Not very commercial hu.. We had all those people from the other local club come and join, so a big influx of money. That should have been a green light on a number of projects and a huge retention of membership.


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 9, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Have you, damn.... that's not helping at all!! 

I was at AVGC for about 7 or 8 years.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah .. I went on a Quintic last weekend and showed how awful my edel was for my stroke... pro said I def needed a toe down putter so I went and grabbed my other from the car...

Night and day... 

I went back to knebworth after a couple of years away .. still so damn slow and the refuse to deal with it. Can't wait to move on


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 9, 2017)

Think this could be my last year coming up been a member for 17 years now and only stayed on as its the bi centenary year this year. Don't seem to enjoy it as much these days.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Think this could be my last year coming up been a member for 17 years now and only stayed on as its the bi centenary year this year. Don't seem to enjoy it as much these days.
		
Click to expand...

off to St Andrews?


----------



## Snelly (Feb 9, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looking at the pictures you put up on Twitter I can see why you would love , looks a stunning course. There was a down hole Par 3 you showed that looked beautiful and seemed similar to the one on the dukes but longer.
		
Click to expand...

Quite similar but not quite as steep a drop as at Woburn and much longer at 195 yards off the medal tee.  My recent hole in one was from the winter tee though - 160 yards ish.   I don't like to mention it too often of course......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2017)

Snelly said:



			Quite similar but not quite as steep a drop as at Woburn and much longer at 195 yards off the medal tee.  My recent hole in one was from the winter tee though - 160 yards ish.   I don't like to mention it too often of course......
		
Click to expand...

Yep I saw that 

The flowers in bloom made it look lovely


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 9, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			off to St Andrews?
		
Click to expand...

Thats the plan mate, take up my option of a Competiton Ticket and join the St Andrews Club:thup: , if work picks up as forecast i might be able to both tho


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 9, 2017)

Left a club I was a member at for 20 years because after a series of owners the place went to rack and ruin,I used to love the place but the condition of the course and facilities became appauling also the chav staff that were taken on were useless so I have been playing pay and play all over the place in the last year and a half.I went back to the club I left a few weeks ago for a look around and the place has a new owner new staff and has been totally transformed,a lot of money has been spent there and the course and facilities look fantastic its very very impressive, the membership fee's also have only had a very slight increase,i'm looking to re joining in the next couple of months


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2017)

Very happy where I am. Subs are only going up Â£30 which isn't significant, especially losing the Red Bull revenue. Once the fees go up to a price I consider out of line with what I'm getting then it'll be time to reconsider. Not yet and to be honest can't think of too many places I'd consider going to locally


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 9, 2017)

I joined a second club two years ago but stay at the first because of the friends I have there and the starting age for seniors. I am a senior at WP (55+ ) but not at E (60+) so get more comps at WP. Enville is a heathland course so drains much better but the ultimate deciding factor will be the greater quality of the two courses at Enville. Decision time will come as I approach 60.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 9, 2017)

I've been a member of the same club for 60 years. There are three courses within 3 miles of where I have lived all my life.  One gets so wet in the winter that they are sometimes closed when we aren't on temps even. Another is a really poor layout & I never enjoy playing there. My own course is built on limestone,  quite bleak at this time of the year but playable virtually every day,  I've not played on temporary greens this year. After years of neglect we finally refurbished the  clubhouse & installed new lockers.  The course is always well maintained.  The Greenkeeper does a great job,  although it's made easy by the way the course drains.  There is always at least one project carried out during the winter. 

All my friends,  some of whom I've known for 50 years,  play there.  I can find someone to play with every day of the week. 

So to answer the question,  how close am I to leaving? Depends on how long I've got left to live!


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 9, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I've been a member of the same club for 60 years. There are three courses within 3 miles of where I have lived all my life.  One gets so wet in the winter that they are sometimes closed when we aren't on temps even. Another is a really poor layout & I never enjoy playing there. My own course is built on limestone,  quite bleak at this time of the year but playable virtually every day,  I've not played on temporary greens this year. After years of neglect we finally refurbished the  clubhouse & installed new lockers.  The course is always well maintained.  The Greenkeeper does a great job,  although it's made easy by the way the course drains.  There is always at least one project carried out during the winter. 

All my friends,  some of whom I've known for 50 years,  play there.  I can find someone to play with every day of the week. 

So to answer the question,  how close am I to leaving? Depends on how long I've got left to live!
		
Click to expand...

Very cool.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 9, 2017)

Not in my mindset.  I'm at what I believe is the best course in the area, have made lots of friends since joining and it's a club where I've always felt 'at home' and always enjoy playing there.


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2017)

Would never leave whilst living in the area. Good course, and great club. Played today and course was on full greens, and amazingly dry despite all the recent rain. If I had a big win on the Premium Bonds I might consider Hankley Common as a second club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2017)

Don't even contemplate leaving 

Imo it's one of the best members clubs in the area - it's not a better course than the three Woburn courses but it's a better club for a social scene and members being in the bar etc. 

The course just gets better and better each year - right now our greens are better than a lot of courses i played last year in the summer , lots of investment in drainage last year and there will be more invetsment coming up with new bunkers , tees and green rebuild plus drainage on greens 

The swindles I play in are superb - the early guys I play with in the morning are all top guys with the usual on and off course banter 

It's a club that lost its way with poor green staff but with significant restructuring has turned full circle - minimal numbers left at renewal time ( only people that left were leaving the area ) , waiting list just keeps growing with people applying to join each week.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 9, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I've been a member of the same club for 60 years. There are three courses within 3 miles of where I have lived all my life.  One gets so wet in the winter that they are sometimes closed when we aren't on temps even. Another is a really poor layout & I never enjoy playing there. My own course is built on limestone,  quite bleak at this time of the year but playable virtually every day,  I've not played on temporary greens this year. After years of neglect we finally refurbished the  clubhouse & installed new lockers.  The course is always well maintained.  The Greenkeeper does a great job,  although it's made easy by the way the course drains.  There is always at least one project carried out during the winter. 

All my friends,  some of whom I've known for 50 years,  play there.  I can find someone to play with every day of the week. 

So to answer the question,  how close am I to leaving? Depends on how long I've got left to live!
		
Click to expand...

60 years,love it


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 9, 2017)

Going nowhere, I love the course I play at and the group I play with are fantastic. Up to 40 players in the swindle which is played off scratch, so no bandits coming in and sweeping the big pots up. Grass driving range and an excellent short game area is included in the fees. A private members bar off the back of the changing room that you can smoke in with it being a private bar :whoo:

Members moan that the course is not as good as it was when it was on the US Tour circuit, but it is still in really good shape.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2017)

Current membership at Cooden runs out the end of July.
Due to the fact that I am hardly playing nowadays I am faced with two choices...revert back to "Flexible membership" (which is obviously cheaper and will allow me to keep my handicap) or leave altogether.
I love Cooden, but just don't have the desire to play anywhere at the moment.
I'ts costing me Â£100 a month for "nothing".


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 10, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't even contemplate leaving 

Imo it's one of the best members clubs in the area - it's not a better course than the three Woburn courses but it's a better club for a social scene and members being in the bar etc. 

The course just gets better and better each year - right now our greens are better than a lot of courses i played last year in the summer , lots of investment in drainage last year and there will be more invetsment coming up with new bunkers , tees and green rebuild plus drainage on greens 

The swindles I play in are superb - the early guys I play with in the morning are all top guys with the usual on and off course banter 

It's a club that lost its way with poor green staff but with significant restructuring has turned full circle - minimal numbers left at renewal time ( only people that left were leaving the area ) , waiting list just keeps growing with people applying to join each week.
		
Click to expand...

This.

I very much like the new bunker builds as they have started revetting them, and they look great.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 10, 2017)

Really wanted away this yr. few mates were the same , they changed their minds so i stayed put , alot of positives but the few negatives eat away at me ,but having had a chat about it all together the same negatives are probably in most/every club so we are going to TRY ignore them and  just focus on the positives ,


----------



## Toad (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm about as far away as possibe from leaving my club. One of the best in the area and a fantastic place to play golf with 2 1/2 courses, fantastic practise facilities and the course set ups getting better every year.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 10, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I've been a member of the same club for 60 years. There are three courses within 3 miles of where I have lived all my life.  One gets so wet in the winter that they are sometimes closed when we aren't on temps even. Another is a really poor layout & I never enjoy playing there. My own course is built on limestone,  quite bleak at this time of the year but playable virtually every day,  I've not played on temporary greens this year. After years of neglect we finally refurbished the  clubhouse & installed new lockers.  The course is always well maintained.  The Greenkeeper does a great job,  although it's made easy by the way the course drains.  *There is always at least one project carried out during the winter. *

Click to expand...

This bit made me smile. We have that at my place, CHOPPING TREES DOWN FOR THE GREENKEEPERS WOOD BURNERS AT HOME ! They do nothing else.


----------



## RustyTom (Feb 10, 2017)

I never renewed my membership this year, so far ive saved 160 not being a member, played once at a pay and play (Â£18) and played really well considering i hadnt hit a ball for almost 2 months. Dont miss being a member one bit at the moment, feeling like i had to play even if the weather was bad as technically id already paid it, altho come summer im sure il miss it a bit more, but with a wedding to save up for and my old course not showing signs of decent value for money, the membership had to go.


----------



## njrose51 (Feb 10, 2017)

Not going to leave! its the best club in the area - two testing courses, great practise facilities - short game area, 3 practise greens, practise bunkers, 3 good distance practise holes, and a driving range where you can always find unused balls! I'm on flexi membership and can play in all the comps if I want to, good social calendar, friendly and not too pompous! Its a nice place to play!


----------



## road2ruin (Feb 10, 2017)

My membership runs until the end of April and I think my days of being a member of a golf course are done for a few years. I have a young family and over the last couple of years it would probably just have been cheaper to be a pay and play!!

In terms of the course it's very average and over the last 5 years very little investment so the motivation to join again and not play that much just isn't there.


----------



## Dasit (Feb 10, 2017)

My course really lacks good practice facilities which is the major negative.

It has been playable all winter on full 18 course, which is one of the main draws to me joining last summer. Although the wind makes a lot of games not that enjoyable being right on the coast.

The age bracket I fit in has been very helpful with the costs, other courses in the area would be costing me far more, even though the normal adult rate is the same at most courses in the area.


----------



## irip (Feb 10, 2017)

road2ruin said:



			My membership runs until the end of April and I think my days of being a member of a golf course are done for a few years. I have a young family and over the last couple of years it would probably just have been cheaper to be a pay and play!!

In terms of the course it's very average and over the last 5 years very little investment so the motivation to join again and not play that much just isn't there.
		
Click to expand...

What course are you at?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2017)

road2ruin said:



			My membership runs until the end of April and I think my days of being a member of a golf course are done for a few years. I have a young family and over the last couple of years it would probably just have been cheaper to be a pay and play!!

In terms of the course it's very average and over the last 5 years very little investment so the motivation to join again and not play that much just isn't there.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you now and how old are you. What do you currently pay?


----------



## Essex_Stu (Feb 11, 2017)

Not even close to leaving. There is no standout course in the area so I certainly won't be changing like for like. I'm tempted though to join felixstowe as a second club and play it through the winter.


----------



## cookelad (Feb 12, 2017)

There's a chance I'll be leaving at the end of March, depending how the job hunt goes, my CV is being sent on mass to the boss's hometown so it might be a bit of a commute to get back for an 8.45 tee on a Saturday morning.


----------



## hovis (Feb 12, 2017)

i cant leave the belfry because none of the surrounding members clubs would have me i recon.    at a recent 4 ball comp at my friend's members club the secretary approached a man on the next table and gave him notice of a disciplinary meeting.   i didn't realise how loud I'd laughed.   when the secretary asked me what i was laughing at i said "1.5k a year has just walked out your club mate"


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 12, 2017)

Closer than I ever have been.

Course is great, however, head being turned by local club that has had piles of money invested in the right areas. The course is lusher, so fairways are nicer, as well as better rough to play out of, as well as a layout that I think is better

Tempted to join as a 2nd club, as my membership there would be cheap as chips


----------



## hovis (Feb 12, 2017)

does anyone feel like they cant leave because of the extortionate joining fees they had to pay?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2017)

That's one of the reasons we jumped to Whipsnade last month...
By the summer they may have a joining fee back in place....


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 12, 2017)

Wabinez said:



			Closer than I ever have been.

Course is great, however, head being turned by local club that has had piles of money invested in the right areas. The course is lusher, so fairways are nicer, as well as better rough to play out of, as well as a layout that I think is better

Tempted to join as a 2nd club, as my membership there would be cheap as chips
		
Click to expand...

If you are talking about All Saints at Fornham apparently there was a certain number of waved joining on fee's until they started charging,that was a few months back but not sure if all the places have gone.I'm looking to join there in the spring.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 12, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			If you are talking about All Saints at Fornham apparently there was a certain number of waved joining on fee's until they started charging,that was a few months back but not sure if all the places have gone.I'm looking to join there in the spring.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly where I am looking. In a bit of a conundrum about it all!


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 12, 2017)

Region3 said:



			I love everything about my place, but would have left this year if nothing were done about a couple of handicap cheats.

Thankfully they were dealt with and they're upset enough over it to not renew this year, so I'll be staying put.
		
Click to expand...

Odd you should say that, but I questioned on here about a couple of family bandits at our place last year. The bottom line on here was that I was told that people can have good games week after week after week etc etc etc. 
It seems that I was not the only one at our place that had the same thoughts coz someone has said summat to them after one of them was seen doing summat naughty/ cheating and they are no longer playing at our place. Summat as " small" as this can upset members.


----------



## Siren (Feb 12, 2017)

I have finally left, despite the course starting to take a turn for the better the 4th green has been out of commission for the entire year and the proposed practice area turned out to be nothing.

I had an operation in April that saw me miss a chunk of the season and upon returning to fitness I realised I wasnt fully invested in the course and was actually playing more with a few of the lads from work at their local course. Despite it being a 50 mile round trip the practice facilities are better and the course is in top condition.


----------



## stokie_93 (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm now about 3 weeks away from moving back to my old course. 

Money (a lot of) has been spent on draining at our current place yet the course hasn't improved. 
Not enough comps for my liking. 
Course just not special enough to keep me there. 

Very much looking forward to moving back.


----------



## road2ruin (Feb 13, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where are you now and how old are you. What do you currently pay?
		
Click to expand...

Am 37, play at Hersham GC which costs around Â£900. It's one of the cheapest in the area and I only live 5 mins away so convenient given I don't have the time to play as much. 

Considering becoming a nomad at the end of my membership and spending the money on playing different courses.


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 13, 2017)

No thoughts about leaving whatsoever. One of the best courses in the area, and it only takes me 5 minutes to walk to the course!


----------



## Siren (Feb 13, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			No thoughts about leaving whatsoever. One of the best courses in the area, and it only takes me 5 minutes to walk to the course!
		
Click to expand...

If I lived a tad closer I would join you there, as its an absolute gem, apart from the 17th which drives me insane


----------



## Craigg (Feb 13, 2017)

Essex_Stu said:



			Not even close to leaving. There is no standout course in the area so I certainly won't be changing like for like. I'm tempted though to join felixstowe as a second club and play it through the winter.
		
Click to expand...


Our place has a Reciprocal with Felixstowe. I was looking forward to a few winter rounds there on the links myself, but Felixstowe withdrew the agreement for the winter months! Possibly they feared an influx of parkland golfers. 
On the subject of leaving, It's 5 mins down the road for me and a nice course. I can't see me leaving anytime soon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2017)

road2ruin said:



			Am 37, play at Hersham GC which costs around Â£900. It's one of the cheapest in the area and I only live 5 mins away so convenient given I don't have the time to play as much. 

Considering becoming a nomad at the end of my membership and spending the money on playing different courses.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan. What about their 5 day option (option 2) for Â£170??


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 13, 2017)

Siren said:



			If I lived a tad closer I would join you there, as its an absolute gem, apart from the 17th which drives me insane
		
Click to expand...

The 17th is a peculiar one. On paper it's not a difficult hole. However, I've found myself in plenty of trouble on that hole. I've had everything from a birdie to an 8 on that hole!

Where's home for you Siren?


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 13, 2017)

Not even close. Can be on the first tee in 3 minutes and it's the best course in the area. Subs are reasonable. 

I'd only leave if I moved house and there's almost zero prospect of that.


----------



## Siren (Feb 13, 2017)

Im sandwiched right between Cardiff and Swansea in the Valleys.

I have just joined Pontardowe golf club as its close to work and a few work friends play there but only until April. After that I honestly dont know yet


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Feb 13, 2017)

I joined Huddersfield in November and am absolutely loving it. All aspects on and off course are better than Elland. The fees are twice as much, but things like free range/practice balls and better practice facilities means that I will get better value as I have no need to practice elsewhere as long as I can fit in practice in daylight hours.

I will leave Elland at the end of June as I'd paid my subs for the full year. No one reason behind my decision, but a number of things have contributed including some trouble over another member that people decided to involve me in, decisions taken around clubhouse and course matters that I did not (and still don't) agree with. Add to that a course where conditions have noticeably deteriorated in the last couple of years and enough is enough. I also know that these reasons, plus issues over winter comps have made a number of other members think about their futures, so there could be a few more departing before long.

I'Ll play the odd comp there up to my leaving date but prioritising and concentrating on Huddersfield in the main.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 14, 2017)

Huddersfield looks nice mate. I'll bet the increase in membership cost was a bit sharp!


----------



## needmoreclub (Feb 14, 2017)

Similar dilemma, been at my current club for a long long time. Unfortunately we are toiling at best, membership very poor due to various things, course not in great nick, staff reduced to bare minimum, clubhouse only open 4 days a week and then only until 4pm. Great bunch of guys but now comps only attract 30 at best. Some nice courses nearby but feel that jumping ship could cause bigger problems for the club as this would involve several of us going.


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Feb 25, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Huddersfield looks nice mate. I'll bet the increase in membership cost was a bit sharp!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it is, but definitely worth it. Huddersfield has better facilities, including dedicated practice areas which are free for members to use. Our local range closed in late November and I had a range card which got me a better rate if I topped up Â£100 a time. Generally topped that up twice a year...  so that saving, plus a few others from stepping away from Elland mean it costs me about Â£300 more a year for a better course that tends to only need to close when the weather is absolutely terrible. Already made some good friends too, which helps!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2017)

needmoreclub said:



			Similar dilemma, been at my current club for a long long time. Unfortunately we are toiling at best, membership very poor due to various things, course not in great nick, staff reduced to bare minimum, clubhouse only open 4 days a week and then only until 4pm. Great bunch of guys but now comps only attract 30 at best. Some nice courses nearby but feel that jumping ship could cause bigger problems for the club as this would involve several of us going.
		
Click to expand...

I understand your loyalty but surely you have to be somewhere for your money that you enjoy and represents value for money


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 15, 2017)

Well well well, I went up to my place yesterday and as I walked on the back nine it was ok...ish. As I approached the 16th were there has been  a problem for a few years it was rock hard dry. Then I got to the green. Behind the green there is a water thing that is (was) over grown. Guess what? That's where the bluddy drains are!!!!! Its has been cleared and dug out and now seems to be flowing AWAY FROM THE COURSE!!!! This has taken me 3 months of going behind the greenkeepers  and committes back to find out the reasons for the problem. The GK were blaming a leak from the canal feeder. The people responsible for it have confirmed it has no leak and pushed it back to our GK saying sort your own drainage out.....which it now appears they have, at least, made a start on. There's only two other places to sort. Will they have a go at this?

Could it be we may get our course back to how it was when I joined?????


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 15, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Well well well, I went up to my place yesterday and as I walked on the back nine it was ok...ish. As I approached the 16th were there has been  a problem for a few years it was rock hard dry. Then I got to the green. Behind the green there is a water thing that is (was) over grown. Guess what? That's where the bluddy drains are!!!!! Its has been cleared and dug out and now seems to be flowing AWAY FROM THE COURSE!!!! This has taken me 3 months of going behind the greenkeepers  and committes back to find out the reasons for the problem. The GK were blaming a leak from the canal feeder. The people responsible for it have confirmed it has no leak and pushed it back to our GK saying sort your own drainage out.....which it now appears they have, at least, made a start on. There's only two other places to sort. Will they have a go at this?

Could it be we may get our course back to how it was when I joined?????
		
Click to expand...


its amazing sometimes that just clearing a ditch can have on the drainage of a course.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Mar 15, 2017)

Sadly leaving my Golf Club of 12 years (since I was 11), Wildwood Golf Club, Surrey, this month when my membership expires. They were taken over in late-2016 by property developers, and the staff have not had any contact, or been paid since. No membership renewals have been issued, and it looks like it's time is up.

On the plus side, however, I have an interview at Hindhead Golf Club which is a massive step up.

https://waverleyweb.org/2017/03/09/...golf-club-gone-into-the-rough/comment-page-1/
https://waverleyweb.org/2017/03/11/are-there-plans-afoot-to-drag-wildwood-out-of-a-big-hole/

Very sad stuff seeing your home from home go into the depths of the abyss.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 16, 2017)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Sadly leaving my Golf Club of 12 years (since I was 11), Wildwood Golf Club, Surrey, this month when my membership expires. They were taken over in late-2016 by property developers, and the staff have not had any contact, or been paid since. No membership renewals have been issued, and it looks like it's time is up.

On the plus side, however, I have an interview at Hindhead Golf Club which is a massive step up.

https://waverleyweb.org/2017/03/09/...golf-club-gone-into-the-rough/comment-page-1/
https://waverleyweb.org/2017/03/11/are-there-plans-afoot-to-drag-wildwood-out-of-a-big-hole/

Very sad stuff seeing your home from home go into the depths of the abyss.
		
Click to expand...

Johnny, please tell me your name isn't a wind-up and is also pronounced "gutter edge", especially with the problems that Crazy face has on this thread.

Welcome, BTW.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Mar 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Johnny, please tell me your name isn't a wind-up and is also pronounced "gutter edge", especially with the problems that Crazy face has on this thread.

Welcome, BTW.
		
Click to expand...

That's genuinely my real name!!

Thanks


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 24, 2017)

Just paid my fees, okay set up a SO, to join a new club. Old club was a hotel course and whilst it was good it lacked a club atmosphere and the greens were never quite good enough. This was the year to move.

I've joined Burgham Park, newly out of administration. The actual joining was not quite as thrilling as I hoped as the new manager is not quite up to speed yet and so everything was a little clumsy. Ah well. I like the course, members have been friendly and hopefully everything will fall into place once the season gets going.


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2017)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Sadly leaving my Golf Club of 12 years (since I was 11), Wildwood Golf Club, Surrey, this month when my membership expires. They were taken over in late-2016 by property developers, and the staff have not had any contact, or been paid since. No membership renewals have been issued, and it looks like it's time is up.

On the plus side, however, I have an interview at Hindhead Golf Club which is a massive step up.

https://waverleyweb.org/2017/03/09/...golf-club-gone-into-the-rough/comment-page-1/
https://waverleyweb.org/2017/03/11/are-there-plans-afoot-to-drag-wildwood-out-of-a-big-hole/

Very sad stuff seeing your home from home go into the depths of the abyss.
		
Click to expand...

 Played Wildwood a few times years ago with the then Captain. Think his wife was lady captain. I understand there had been problems in the early days as well. Shame to see a course close.

Hindhead is just up the road from me, and is a lovely course.  Hankley Common is not bad either. If you drive a bit further down the A3 you could always have a look at my club. less than 15 minutes from Hindhead. Spoilt for choice in the area, as you also have Liphook just off the A3 

Shame I didn't see this earlier as we have an open day tomorrow.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 24, 2017)

Pretty much left my place, Ashford in Kent. Membership now up to Â£1200, over Â£100 per month and the course is just not up to scratch. Greens poor and so many things that aren't good. 

Possibly joining Littlestone Artisans (48 hrs divoting a year required) for less than half the price, plenty of competitions, yes early starts but they suit me, my in laws live close by so it suits my family life style. Also, get to play matches against, RSG, RCP, RYE, Royal Blackheath and Royal Wimbledon in the summer. Even if It doesn't work out I get to keep my hcp active, spend the saved cash on lessons and if things don't work out I can always re join Ashford. 

Biggest negative is how much ChrisD is going miss me!!! Who will put up with him now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Pretty much left my place, Ashford in Kent. Membership now up to Â£1200, over Â£100 per month and the course is just not up to scratch. Greens poor and so many things that aren't good. 

Possibly joining Littlestone Artisans (48 hrs divoting a year required) for less than half the price, plenty of competitions, yes early starts but they suit me, my in laws live close by so it suits my family life style. Also, get to play matches against, RSG, RCP, RYE, Royal Blackheath and Royal Wimbledon in the summer. Even if It doesn't work out I get to keep my hcp active, spend the saved cash on lessons and if things don't work out I can always re join Ashford. 

Biggest negative is how much ChrisD is going miss me!!! Who will put up with him now.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever played Royal Wimbledon or Rye. Fantastic courses. I use to play Royal Wimbledon every month or so. Love the place


----------



## cookelad (Mar 24, 2017)

cookelad said:



			There's a chance I'll be leaving at the end of March, depending how the job hunt goes, my CV is being sent on mass to the boss's hometown so it might be a bit of a commute to get back for an 8.45 tee on a Saturday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Paid my fees for this year so staying put and putting the "big move" on hold for a year, best win something big this year!


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just paid my fees, okay set up a SO, to join a new club. Old club was a hotel course and whilst it was good it lacked a club atmosphere and the greens were never quite good enough. This was the year to move.

I've joined Burgham Park, newly out of administration. The actual joining was not quite as thrilling as I hoped as the new manager is not quite up to speed yet and so everything was a little clumsy. Ah well. I like the course, members have been friendly and hopefully everything will fall into place once the season gets going.
		
Click to expand...

just sent you a pm then read this :rofl: quality timing 

enjoy mate :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2017)

I've just done the same. Muppets together &#128513;. Cheers Dave.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 25, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have you ever played Royal Wimbledon or Rye. Fantastic courses. I use to play Royal Wimbledon every month or so. Love the place
		
Click to expand...

Neither of those as of yet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Neither of those as of yet.
		
Click to expand...

Found Rye difficult to get on but managed it through a mate who's uncle is a member. Royal Wimbledon is personal favourite and a good heathland type course but looking at their website it's much harder to get on, although I qualified as I lived in Merton


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 25, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Pretty much left my place, Ashford in Kent. Membership now up to Â£1200, over Â£100 per month and the course is just not up to scratch. Greens poor and so many things that aren't good. 

Possibly joining Littlestone Artisans (48 hrs divoting a year required) for less than half the price, plenty of competitions, yes early starts but they suit me, my in laws live close by so it suits my family life style. Also, get to play matches against, RSG, RCP, RYE, Royal Blackheath and Royal Wimbledon in the summer. Even if It doesn't work out I get to keep my hcp active, spend the saved cash on lessons and if things don't work out I can always re join Ashford. 

Biggest negative is how much ChrisD is going miss me!!! Who will put up with him now.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised to hear your leaving Ashford mate. Thought you'd be off to Princes as I know how much you love that track


----------



## Simbo (Mar 26, 2017)

Very close to leaving mine and have been for a few years now, couple things keep me there is its 5 mins from my house/work, my mates play there but mainly my retired dad plays there and he will never move away. If I moved I'd have to pay more money and not be able to play with my mates or dad. The money isn't an issue, I'd gladly pay more for good facilities/course.
the club is more or less run by volunteers, the shop-volunteers, bar-franchise, catering-franchise all are only open short hours, which in itself is fine with me simply because no-one was using them regularly enough. The club do hold good social events that are well attended.
Main reason I want to leave is the condition of the course, every year it just seems to be a continual dig up without giving the course a chance to recover, and IMO most of the jobs have been done poorly due to lack of funds. Instead of doing 3 jobs properly they are trying to do 10 on the same budget. We have been a wet course in the past due to the land and where it lies and the club have tried to dig ditches in to drain water away which are pretty much an eyesore IMO. In the greens aswell.
over the last few years the course has taken a big drop condition wise the practice facilities are now pretty much ruined as they aren't being looked after properly.


----------



## El Diablo (Mar 26, 2017)

Just paid for membership at a new club, moving on my own - joining pack etc to be collected today. 

Now have the decision over the next week or so whether I have 2 memberships as a transition year as you leave long standing golfing mates (10 years+), my son is not moving (yet) etc.

Feels like I should just make the break, (but big step) looking forward to getting away from the negative aspects of staying.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2017)

El Diablo said:



			Just paid for membership at a new club, moving on my own - joining pack etc to be collected today. 

Now have the decision over the next week or so whether I have 2 memberships as a transition year as you leave long standing golfing mates (10 years+), my son is not moving (yet) etc.

Feels like I should just make the break, (but big step) looking forward to getting away from the negative aspects of staying.
		
Click to expand...

I made a move about 5 years ago, and made a clean break of it, not even keeping a social membership at the old place.  The danger of keeping both going is you don't commit to the new club and consequently find excuses to put up with the negative aspects of your old place.  If you've committed enough to pay for the new one, follow it through & cut the ties would be my advice.  Good luck.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 26, 2017)

El Diablo said:



			Just paid for membership at a new club, moving on my own - joining pack etc to be collected today. 

Now have the decision over the next week or so whether I have 2 memberships as a transition year as you leave long standing golfing mates (10 years+), my son is not moving (yet) etc.

Feels like I should just make the break, (but big step) looking forward to getting away from the negative aspects of staying.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, what was in your joining pack? Just joined a club that did nothing, very underwhelming, and I will suggest, after a month or two, that the club do something to welcome new members, explain how things work etc.


----------



## El Diablo (Mar 26, 2017)

Joining pack had the following - bag tag, car park sticker, diary, card for bar/changing rooms, club rules and usefully a handbook which has a welcome section and then info on handicaps, competitions (rules and how to enter etc), roll ups - what time and days (useful as joining on own) and lots of other bits.

Mainly standard stuff but good to have and some useful things for a new member.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Mar 26, 2017)

El Diablo said:



			Joining pack had the following - bag tag, car park sticker, diary, card for bar/changing rooms, club rules and usefully a handbook which has a welcome section and then info on handicaps, competitions (rules and how to enter etc), roll ups - what time and days (useful as joining on own) and lots of other bits.

Mainly standard stuff but good to have and some useful things for a new member.
		
Click to expand...

got very similar at ours, voucher for a free lesson/evaluation with the pro in as well


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 26, 2017)

Spot on. Just the type of thing I had to ask about, answer quality was mixed. I'll look to mention something after a few months as I think it's a really good idea. If I do it now I'll look like Johnny Knowitall so I'll hang on.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 27, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			Surprised to hear your leaving Ashford mate. Thought you'd be off to Princes as I know how much you love that track 

Click to expand...

to be honest right now Id prefer to play Princes every week. Ashford's in poor state and the club is awful, no club spirit at all. If you're place wasn't just that little to far away Id consider there but from Ashford it's a mission.


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 27, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			not even keeping a social membership at the old place.  The danger of keeping both going is you don't commit to the new club and consequently find excuses to put up with the negative aspects of your old place.
		
Click to expand...

So true this and gets very confusing,a clean breaks whats needed.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 27, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			So true this and gets very confusing,a clean breaks whats needed.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see a social membership as worthwhile at ours, you don't get much for your money. The main advantage was to avoid the joining fee if you wanted to return but there is no fee now


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 27, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			to be honest right now Id prefer to play Princes every week. Ashford's in poor state and the club is awful, no club spirit at all. If you're place wasn't just that little to far away Id consider there but from Ashford it's a mission.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that about Ashford. I enjoyed it when I last played it despite the ramblings of one of my PP that day, how is ChrisD by the way ?  . That was a few years back though and I do remember you saying things were not great when we played at RCP.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 27, 2017)

The course layout is good and what I'd miss most but last summer they got too greedy with the green trying to get them first and ended up ruining 2/3 of them, the bunkers are different every hole and no consistency with how the place is looked after. Then add in the feeling that the club couldnt care less if they lost 20/30 members in one go either. 4 days until decision time!


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Mar 27, 2017)

richart said:



			Played Wildwood a few times years ago with the then Captain. Think his wife was lady captain. I understand there had been problems in the early days as well. Shame to see a course close.

Hindhead is just up the road from me, and is a lovely course.  Hankley Common is not bad either. If you drive a bit further down the A3 you could always have a look at my club. less than 15 minutes from Hindhead. Spoilt for choice in the area, as you also have Liphook just off the A3 

Shame I didn't see this earlier as we have an open day tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

What was their name? I'm sure i'll know them!

I understand when the course opened it was destined for 'massive' things, debentures, exclusivity etc but it never materialised. The course has sadly deteriorated and it's had some awful owners who couldn't run a tap, let alone a golf course. Planning permission was agreed in about 2012 for a hotel and Southern PGA headquarters but lack of funding meant it was never started.

The Hankley joining fee put me off (well, I can't afford it - if that counts as off-putting!) as well as the fact I don't know anyone there. Same with Liphook - don't know any members so don't think i'd get in.

I had my interview with the captains at Hindhead on Saturday and have been formally invited to join which is great. I have to say the course looked absolutely stunning, and i'm really excited to start playing there.


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2017)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			What was their name? I'm sure i'll know them!

I understand when the course opened it was destined for 'massive' things, debentures, exclusivity etc but it never materialised. The course has sadly deteriorated and it's had some awful owners who couldn't run a tap, let alone a golf course. Planning permission was agreed in about 2012 for a hotel and Southern PGA headquarters but lack of funding meant it was never started.

The Hankley joining fee put me off (well, I can't afford it - if that counts as off-putting!) as well as the fact I don't know anyone there. Same with Liphook - don't know any members so don't think i'd get in.

I had my interview with the captains at Hindhead on Saturday and have been formally invited to join which is great. I have to say the course looked absolutely stunning, and i'm really excited to start playing there.
		
Click to expand...

Stuart Smillie. Haven't seen him for years. We used to play in a big charity day together, which we managed to win one year. I know he paid a lot to join, so must have been one of the

first members.

Generalstore  (George) on here is a member of Hindhead. My partner for comps at Blackmoor was a member, but we convinced him to join Blackmoor. He did live on the first hole ! I live 5 minutes from the course, but the hills always put me off joining there. My course is nice and flat  !! Being young you should be ok.

We are holding the H4H day at Hankley, so if you fancy a round there for a lot less than the joining fee, get your name down.

Rich


----------



## Duckster (Apr 5, 2017)

Well, even though I've paid my subs for the year at Shaw Hill, Pleasington are doing a deal that's too good to be missed, so I've joined there!  Suppose you could say I'm close to leaving.

I'll probably split my time this year (board comp to defend at Shaw Hill) till Captain's weekend, but after that I'll swap my home club to be Pleasington and spend the majority of my time there.

Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 5, 2017)

Duckster said:



			Well, even though I've paid my subs for the year at Shaw Hill, Pleasington are doing a deal that's too good to be missed, so I've joined there!  Suppose you could say I'm close to leaving.

I'll probably split my time this year (board comp to defend at Shaw Hill) till Captain's weekend, but after that I'll swap my home club to be Pleasington and spend the majority of my time there.

Really looking forward to it!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck, cracking course.

I know someone who has left there twice - madman!


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Apr 10, 2017)

richart said:



			Stuart Smillie. Haven't seen him for years. We used to play in a big charity day together, which we managed to win one year. I know he paid a lot to join, so must have been one of the

first members.

Generalstore  (George) on here is a member of Hindhead. My partner for comps at Blackmoor was a member, but we convinced him to join Blackmoor. He did live on the first hole ! I live 5 minutes from the course, but the hills always put me off joining there. My course is nice and flat  !! Being young you should be ok.

We are holding the H4H day at Hankley, so if you fancy a round there for a lot less than the joining fee, get your name down.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Actually I don't recognise that name, must have been before my days there!

I didn't realise I didn't reply to this post, sorry. I have now become a member at Hindhead, got it sorted last week. Good job I did it when I did, because joining fees have gone up to 1.5x the membership fee!

As for my first round there  28 points... with 13 points in the first 6 holes, and 18 points after 9


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2017)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Actually I don't recognise that name, must have been before my days there!

I didn't realise I didn't reply to this post, sorry. I have now become a member at Hindhead, got it sorted last week. Good job I did it when I did, because joining fees have gone up to 1.5x the membership fee!

As for my first round there  28 points... with 13 points in the first 6 holes, and 18 points after 9 

Click to expand...

Going back nearly 20 years, so probably before your time.

The back nine is easier.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm very close to leaving Hayling, in fact pretty much decided that I will do so at the end of this year. Tough decision for me because I love the club and course but I've moved house and it is now 1.5hrs to get there and I'm just not playing it enough to justify the cost


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 31, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Well well well, I went up to my place yesterday and as I walked on the back nine it was ok...ish. As I approached the 16th were there has been  a problem for a few years it was rock hard dry. Then I got to the green. Behind the green there is a water thing that is (was) over grown. Guess what? That's where the bluddy drains are!!!!! Its has been cleared and dug out and now seems to be flowing AWAY FROM THE COURSE!!!! This has taken me 3 months of going behind the greenkeepers  and committes back to find out the reasons for the problem. The GK were blaming a leak from the canal feeder. The people responsible for it have confirmed it has no leak and pushed it back to our GK saying sort your own drainage out.....which it now appears they have, at least, made a start on. There's only two other places to sort. Will they have a go at this?

Could it be we may get our course back to how it was when I joined?????
		
Click to expand...

Nope ! But I signed up for another year. I found out a month ago the reason that the area was cleared was that the digger and man hired to rip out the tree stumps that the greenkeepers left after their winter cull of trees on the course, made such a mess of the area he was working on (side of a very wet hill) they stopped him before he ruined the entire area and got him to dig out the ditch where the drain pipe was. This helped the drainage, for a while, but is now overgrown and blocked again and the standing water quickly returned. After our Captains change over comp and dinner, I had quite a few members asking if I was continuing in my role as comp sec as they thing I'm doing a good job. One said he's really enjoyed all the different comps !!! This made me feel good, well it would wouldn't it? 
I'm off to deal with our pro this afternoon after he's made changes to my comp fixture list for next season,without consulting me. I'm furious!
I cannot see anything being done about the drainage on the back nine, so I am looking into all my options for next season. I will be influenced in my decision on weather I have a job after the end of March or not.


----------



## Yant (Oct 31, 2017)

I left my previous local club of 6 years, a couple of years ago now and i've not looked back since.  best decision i've ever made.  The last place was in complete denial about the issues, oblivious to the disgruntlement of the members and too arrogant to do anything about it.

I've since moved to a club which is 40% cheaper, double the number of golf courses, in significantly better condition all year round and incomparable practice facilities.  It's also made me a better player.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 2, 2017)

Yant said:



			I left my previous local club of 6 years, a couple of years ago now and i've not looked back since.  best decision i've ever made. * The last place was in complete denial about the issues, oblivious to the disgruntlement of the members and too arrogant to do anything about it.*

I've since moved to a club which is 40% cheaper, double the number of golf courses, in significantly better condition all year round and incomparable practice facilities.  It's also made me a better player.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds familiar.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2017)

Nowhere near.  Course is getting ever better - and we have just commenced a programme to rebuild every bunker on the course to make them all of the same style and consistency.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 2, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nowhere near.  Course is getting ever better - and we have just commenced a programme to rebuild every bunker on the course to make them all of the same style and consistency.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were moving back to your homeland


----------



## IanM (Nov 2, 2017)

When Crazyface finally moves clubs, we need to throw a party!!


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 2, 2017)

I know I know.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I thought you were moving back to your homeland 

Click to expand...

That is still indeed the plan.  I just didn't count leaving due to circumstances as the same as leaving due issues I might have with the club or course.  Mind you given reports I read on here about how courses in the Glasgow, central belt and Edinburgh suffer over the late autumn/winter/early spring months - compared with my current Surrey track - 100% open and dry unless snow or extreme deluge.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 2, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Pretty much left my place, Ashford in Kent. Membership now up to Â£1200, over Â£100 per month and the course is just not up to scratch. Greens poor and so many things that aren't good. 

Possibly joining Littlestone Artisans (48 hrs divoting a year required) for less than half the price, plenty of competitions, yes early starts but they suit me, my in laws live close by so it suits my family life style. Also, get to play matches against, RSG, RCP, RYE, Royal Blackheath and Royal Wimbledon in the summer. Even if It doesn't work out I get to keep my hcp active, spend the saved cash on lessons and if things don't work out I can always re join Ashford. 

Biggest negative is how much ChrisD is going miss me!!! Who will put up with him now.
		
Click to expand...

Great course name ðŸ‘ proper 2 ball club on their website. Boy I hate playing 5hr Sunday comps ðŸ˜• one massive downside from Ullesthorpe court 

48hrs does carry sand seed every round count ? Fill why you play.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 2, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That is still indeed the plan.  I just didn't count leaving due to circumstances as the same as leaving due issues I might have with the club or course.  Mind you given reports I read on here about how courses in the Glasgow, central belt and Edinburgh suffer over the late autumn/winter/early spring months - compared with my current Surrey track - 100% open and dry unless snow or extreme deluge.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still  , how close are you to leaving ?


----------



## cookelad (Nov 3, 2017)

Looks like my leaving is getting closer, with April as the target, the boss has given me the nod to apply for jobs in Poland and Germany, already had a phone interview and got a couple more lined up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm still  , how close are you to leaving ?
		
Click to expand...

Mrs SILH is 'retiring' end of May next year and she wants us to go touring (South America) for a few months after that...

So that wipes out a move next year.  

So probably 18months-2yrs...

Still looking Embra-side rather than Weegie-side as I get the feeling that in centre of Edinbugh I am closer to 'all year' golf than I am in the centre of Glasgow


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 8, 2017)

I spent a bit of time yesterday afternoon doing a bit of digging around and I thought stirring up something that was put to bed a while ago. But it became quite obvious during a conversation I had that nothing had actually happened. So guess what? I'm having a meeting today with a rep from The Canals and Rivers Trust and we are going to walk along the Canal Feeder that runs parallel to our golf course. I will be showing him the mess the leak (for that's what it is there is no doubt in my mind) has done and will continue to do to the golf course if nothing is done to stop it. I will take a lot of convincing that it is anything other than this that is causing the problem. It gonna be a fun and interesting day. 
I will report back.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 8, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm still  , how close are you to leaving ?
		
Click to expand...

I did quite recently get an Email from the secretary of Archerfield offering me some sort of membership in which openings appear from time-to-time (I had previously been in touch).  Unfortunately I had to decline as timescales were not consistent with any move north I might make. Of course the fact of the cost was...erm...also somewhat pertinent.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 8, 2017)

needmoreclub said:



			Similar dilemma, been at my current club for a long long time. Unfortunately we are toiling at best, membership very poor due to various things, course not in great nick, staff reduced to bare minimum, clubhouse only open 4 days a week and then only until 4pm. Great bunch of guys but now comps only attract 30 at best. Some nice courses nearby but feel that jumping ship could cause bigger problems for the club as this would involve several of us going.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that your hand has now been forced and you will indeed be looking for a new course. 

RIP Beith GC


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 8, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Mrs SILH is 'retiring' end of May next year and she wants us to go touring (South America) for a few months after that...

So that wipes out a move next year.  

So probably 18months-2yrs...

Still looking Embra-side rather than Weegie-side as I get the feeling that in centre of Edinbugh I am closer to 'all year' golf than I am in the centre of Glasgow
		
Click to expand...

South side of Glasgow open up all the Ayrshire links. Also allows for a proper chippy with salt'n'vinegar and not a chipper with salt'n'sauce!


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 8, 2017)

Like a few I couldn't be happier with where I play. Course and facilities are superb. Staff are also absolutely brilliant. Won't be going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 8, 2017)

I think Iâ€™ll be joining another course next year. No problem with my current one. 
But thinking of going back to Wearside where I grew up as a junior. Played with a few pals from there recently and Iâ€™m really missing the banter we all use to have there.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 9, 2017)

I had a nice stroll with three blokes from the CR&T along the feeder yesterday and pointed out the puddles on the course as we walked along. I explained that this wasn't an excercise in blame it was to find out what was causing our problem, and the first point was the obvious, the feeder! We then we got to the main puddle. OMG is was massive! It's twice the size it was! They didn't think it was a problem with the feeder but have agreed to dam the feeder and then put it some dye. If it appears on the course in the puddles / swamp areas, then we will know. When this will happen they couldn't say but hopefully soon as they are not currently running water along the feeder, hence why they don't think it's coming from there.  I kept asking "Well where then is this coming from it's not the just the sky as the whole course would be like this". Well at least something is in motion now. If it isn't sorted then I will leave, but I'm doing my damnedest to find out what the problem is.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 9, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			South side of Glasgow open up all the Ayrshire links. Also allows for a proper chippy with salt'n'vinegar and not a chipper with salt'n'sauce!
		
Click to expand...

This is very true - but we'd live in the West End if we moved to Glasgow.  I Google Mapped Dowanhill to Troon and that's 50 mins - which would be OK...I suppose.

But Mrs SILH reckons our friends from Surrey, Hamps, Berks and especially our London friends - are much more likely to visit us in Embra rather than Glasgow, and as much as a Glaswegian I might protest - I think she is correct.  So if it is to be Scotland it will most probably be Embra.  And it seems to me that the links coast of the Lothians is closer to Embra City Centre than the Ayrshire coast is to Glasgow West End.

I'm thinking that if we do move it might not be a 100% move - and we might keep a flat down where we are - in which case I'd probably take out a country membership of my current place rather than leave.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 9, 2017)

someone is trying to convince me to join Royal Dornoch.

stumbling block is the inability to just rock up for a game because of the number of visitors during summer


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2017)

Pretty sure now this month is my last. Seniors had the tee until 10am, it was then booked solid until 12.40. Went out just before 1 o clock, well over 2 hours for 9 holes waiting on every tee box, course starting to get pretty soggy in places and like a few other courses around our area some disease on the greens, a few of them quite severe. Trying to play as much away golf as possible until the frosts set in then that will be me until signs of spring i expect, hopefully by then we'll be down on the south coast and can find somewhere new


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 10, 2017)

fundy said:



			Pretty sure now this month is my last. Seniors had the tee until 10am, it was then booked solid until 12.40. Went out just before 1 o clock, well over 2 hours for 9 holes waiting on every tee box, course starting to get pretty soggy in places and like a few other courses around our area some disease on the greens, a few of them quite severe. Trying to play as much away golf as possible until the frosts set in then that will be me until signs of spring i expect, hopefully by then we'll be down on the south coast and can find somewhere new 

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not good, totally understand the frustration and yes, I would be looking for pastures new as well. Good luck :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 11, 2017)

Very!!!
I like my club and course and I have a lot of friends there. I just donâ€™t play or practice enough to justify membership. To get there of an evening I have to drive through a busy town (can take 30/45 minutes compared to about 20/25 usually). Warrington would be great, but same travel problems would apply.
Blundells Hill is only 15 minutes in any traffic from me, Mersey Valley about 10 and Fiddlers Ferry only Â£400 per year, but more of a driving range course about 10 also.
Emailed Blundells today. Says All 18 open (only 12 at ours) on their website and itâ€™s supposed to drain well.
Decisions decisions decisions


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 16, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I left one of my clubs, just couldn't justify two memberships when I'm about to take on a much bigger mortgage. Trouble is no club round here really seems to tick all the boxes for me so it's always a compromise.

The new house is nearer to a different course as well so I'll be having a serious think about joining there in the future. Different set of trade offs though.
		
Click to expand...

Well I have gone and done it and joined this place...

http://www.mortonhallgc.co.uk/

Sad to leave but was inevitable, I think, after we moved house. It's about 2 mins door to door so no excuses for lack of practice next year!


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 16, 2017)

Considering leaving my club at the end of the year. Only reason is lack of comps. Last year there was only about 16 comps at weekends and then 10 stablefords on tuesdays. I have done some research and found a few clubs around have about 35 comps on weekends throughout the season and midweek stablefords.

Like FairwayDodger, there are compromises for moving clubs, mainly the others have no practice areas at all, not even a putting green. And they are only 9 hole courses, i don't know if i really want to move from an 18 holer to a 9 holer. It's our agm on the 27th so thinking of going and finding out if there are plans for more comps.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm off. Becoming a dad this year has certainly stopped me getting value for money. Also starting to get annoyed with the no booked tee times, never thought I'd say that but the few times I've turned up for a knock this year I've been stuck behind a few groups waiting which could be avoided by having a booked tee times. 

Thought Id found the perfect club to move to, much cheaper as you buy credits to spend on a round, suits me at the moment, but I've since found out all comps are drawn, don't fancy that and would rather play with mates.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Well I have gone and done it and joined this place...

http://www.mortonhallgc.co.uk/

Sad to leave but was inevitable, I think, after we moved house. It's about 2 mins door to door so no excuses for lack of practice next year!
		
Click to expand...

Looks nice, Kaz, any pictures from the red tees?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2017)

Karl102 said:



			Very!!!
I like my club and course and I have a lot of friends there. I just donâ€™t play or practice enough to justify membership. To get there of an evening I have to drive through a busy town (can take 30/45 minutes compared to about 20/25 usually). Warrington would be great, but same travel problems would apply.
Blundells Hill is only 15 minutes in any traffic from me, Mersey Valley about 10 and Fiddlers Ferry only Â£400 per year, but more of a driving range course about 10 also.
Emailed Blundells today. Says All 18 open (only 12 at ours) on their website and itâ€™s supposed to drain well.
Decisions decisions decisions
		
Click to expand...

I heard a rumour that Widnes golf club were thinking about buying it, Karl.


----------



## Val (Nov 16, 2017)

Im tinkering with leaving both clubs again, chances are i'll keep both on. Can't see my leaving Wallasey unless I get skinto. I just wish I could play it more.

My home club is more under threat due to personal reasons at the club but it's 1.5 miles from my door and the best of the 2 in my town. Alternative is join 1 of 3 near my work, Falkirk Tryst, Carmuirs or Glenbervie but Glenbervie annual fee and joining fee is too rich I feel for the course (as nice as it is).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2017)

Val said:



			Im tinkering with leaving both clubs again, chances are i'll keep both on. Can't see my leaving Wallasey unless I get skinto. I just wish I could play it more.
		
Click to expand...

Better time management needed, see if work will send you on a course for it.


----------



## Val (Nov 16, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Better time management needed, see if work will send you on a course for it.

Click to expand...

The joys of 9 - 5 bud unfortunately


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 17, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I heard a rumour that Widnes golf club were thinking about buying it, Karl.
		
Click to expand...

I heard from a member that Widnes is shutting down, or maybe going to a 9 hole course. With all the members moving over to Blundells


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 17, 2017)

I've 2.5 months left at my current club, and I will be hugely disappointed to leave. The championship course at Cruden Bay is superb. Its got some really tough holes, and some holes you can pick shots up on. Its a very fair test of golf, and there's some major changes in the programme for the next year. And then there's the St Olaf 9 hole course in the middle, which has some fantastic greens. Great clubhouse with superb food and a good bar. And then there's the view from the lounge windows!

If only it was near a major airport, somewhere near where our children live, I'd keep country membership.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I've 2.5 months left at my current club, and I will be hugely disappointed to leave. The championship course at Cruden Bay is superb. Its got some really tough holes, and some holes you can pick shots up on. Its a very fair test of golf, and there's some major changes in the programme for the next year. And then there's the St Olaf 9 hole course in the middle, which has some fantastic greens. Great clubhouse with superb food and a good bar. And then there's the view from the lounge windows!

If only it was near a major airport, somewhere near where our children live, I'd keep country membership.
		
Click to expand...

it is near a major Airport?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 17, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			I heard from a member that Widnes is shutting down, or maybe going to a 9 hole course. With all the members moving over to Blundells
		
Click to expand...

Same here.

Selling half the land to a developer, keeping 9 for the older members who don't want to move. Buying Blundells, but only if they can be all of the land, not just the 13 or more holes that they do own the land on. Allegedly....


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 17, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			it is near a major Airport?
		
Click to expand...

Did you stop reading at that point? Its then 250 miles from our children. 5 hour drive to the nearest one...


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Did you stop reading at that point? Its then 250 miles from our children. 5 hour drive to the nearest one...
		
Click to expand...

 Aberdeen has direct flights to Newcastle


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 17, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			Aberdeen has direct flights to Newcastle
		
Click to expand...

And Alicante and Alemeria have direct flights to Manchester, London, East Mids & Newcastle where our children live. Do I really want to fly into Aberdeen, then fly onto one of the above? Don't be silly.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			And Alicante and Alemeria have direct flights to Manchester, London, East Mids & Newcastle where our children live. Do I really want to fly into Aberdeen, then fly onto one of the above? Don't be silly.
		
Click to expand...

But if you leave how are you going to sign me on next year?


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 17, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			But if you leave how are you going to sign me on next year?
		
Click to expand...

He can't   -  but he can sign me on to Val d'Este next time l visit Alfaix    (pretty please ...?)


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Nov 17, 2017)

I was 35 years at a club until earlier this year! Life's too short ... If you're asking the question then don't waste time making the decision, just go!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2017)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I was 35 years at a club until earlier this year! Life's too short ... If you're asking the question then don't waste time making the decision, just go!
		
Click to expand...

True. If there are niggles and you are questioning why, then whatever the issues are have gone too far and it's time to move on


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 17, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Same here.

Selling half the land to a developer, keeping 9 for the older members who don't want to move. Buying Blundells, but only if they can be all of the land, not just the 13 or more holes that they do own the land on. Allegedly....
		
Click to expand...

How would that affect it or the members ?!? More investment? Harder to get in comps?!? Gonna have hit with Dave (vikingman)soon... 
Anybody in the NW played Poulton Park?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 17, 2017)

Karl102 said:



			How would that affect it or the members ?!? More investment? Harder to get in comps?!? Gonna have hit with Dave (vikingman)soon... 
Anybody in the NW played Poulton Park?
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean the land?

I think Blundells own about 2/3rds of the course the land is over, except 5 or 6 holes, and I think if Widnes go for it, they want to own all of the land that the course is on.

No not played Poulton.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 17, 2017)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I was 35 years at a club until earlier this year! Life's too short ... If you're asking the question then don't waste time making the decision, just go!
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t know that! Surprising.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I was 35 years at a club until earlier this year! Life's too short ... If you're asking the question then don't waste time making the decision, just go!
		
Click to expand...

I've too have been a full member at my club for 35 years.
In the past I've been tempted to move on to a supposedly better club.

But I have so many good long time and new friends where I am,  plus I can get a invite to most clubs in the area, if I wish/ ask.
 But this year IMHO my course was the best in the area.:whoo:

Bonus for me is being over 65 and having paid full fees for over 25years, I qualify for a 50% fee reduction, roughly the same as new under 30year old member would pay.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 18, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I've too have been a full member at my club for 35 years.
In the past I've been tempted to move on to a supposedly better club.

But I have so many good long time and new friends where I am,  plus I can get a invite to most clubs in the area, if I wish/ ask.
 But this year IMHO my course was the best in the area.:whoo:

Bonus for me is being over 65 and having paid full fees for over 25years, I qualify for a 50% fee reduction, roughly the same as new under 30year old member would pay.
		
Click to expand...

Nice to read it works both ways &#128077;


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 22, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			True. If there are niggles and you are questioning why, then whatever the issues are have gone too far and it's time to move on
		
Click to expand...

Sure I get that. But I've spent the last 2 years battling to get comp rules in place, increased the amount of comps available, and worked my nutz off for the place. To just chuck it all in is not my way. The challenge would be to get the course back to how it was when I joined. But I would need support.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 22, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Sure I get that. But I've spent the last 2 years battling to get comp rules in place, increased the amount of comps available, and worked my nutz off for the place. To just chuck it all in is not my way. The challenge would be to get the course back to how it was when I joined. But I would need support.
		
Click to expand...

If your going to get the support then it will be worth it, if your not then it's pointless.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 22, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			If your going to get the support then it will be worth it, if your not then it's pointless.
		
Click to expand...

I've put feelers out last night. Loved Baildon BTW! Magic gate and all. Great members there.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 22, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			I've put feelers out last night. Loved Baildon BTW! Magic gate and all. Great members there.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I've now left - due to me not having the time rather than anything else. Fantastic club, great members and such a quality (if a tad difficult) course. I think the members make the club, made me feel very welcome. Always good to hear people say nice things about it though. Cheers.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 23, 2017)

Looking more and more likely that Iâ€™ll be leaving and itâ€™ll be wholesale change, house, job, golf club and country - just waiting on references now after second interview on Tuesday.

Starting to worry I might actually have to go through with it!


----------

